# MIDI or manual entry with 1124P?



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Received my 1124P today and had a quick question about the MIDI interface. Is this highly recommended, or should I just skip buying the MIDI cable and enter the filter settings manually? If it is recommended, do I have to use the Edirol cable, or will the cheap $14.xx interface cables on Ebay suffice? 

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

When I had the 1124, I vastly preferred to use the MIDI connection. It's not hard to enter it by hand, but if you're doing multiple measurements and experiments, it's much faster and less prone to error. 

If you're going to just do it once and leave it, you're probably OK to do it by hand. If you're a tweaker and you're going to try this and then try that and then try something else, you'll find that it's more efficient to use the MIDI connection. 

I don't know about the specifics of the cables.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet I can enter the filters by hand before you get the cable hooked up......


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The problem I have with manual entry is remembering what to add/subtract to get the frequency I want. For that reason, I hook up the MIDI cable.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The problem I have with manual entry is remembering what to add/subtract to get the frequency I want.


Huh? REW tells you what numbers to enter in Freq and Fine.

brucek


----------



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello again,

I did decide to order the MIDI cable from Amazon. Only $10 or so shipped, figured what the . Manual entry would have worked (I would have figure it out eventually), but for that price, why mess around with it? 

Joe


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

brucek said:


> Huh? REW tells you what numbers to enter in Freq and Fine.
> 
> brucek


OK, guess I missed that. I was using the chart in the BFD manual.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

jschaefer7406 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I did decide to order the MIDI cable from Amazon. Only $10 or so shipped, figured what the . Manual entry would have worked (I would have figure it out eventually), but for that price, why mess around with it?
> 
> Joe


Remember to go thru the steps to enable MIDI on the BFD itself.


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

brucek said:


> I bet I can enter the filters by hand before you get the cable hooked up......


I agree.Ive changed my filters so many times recently,that i can enter filters on this thing faster than i can type on this keyboard:yes:it is very easy.
Dean


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm also beginning to subscribe to the manual filter method.

In fact, I've found the REW measurements don't match my ears' perception. For example, I've found that running a sine wave generator in REW and sliding it across with the mouse, listening for peaks, and dialing in filters while listening gives me a much flatter response. It must be my ears, because the sweeps may show dips and peaks but I think the response my ears pick up is more important.


----------



## johnmail76 (Jun 18, 2009)

great


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2009)

VERTIGGO said:


> ...
> In fact, I've found the REW measurements don't match my ears' perception. For example, I've found that running a sine wave generator in REW and sliding it across with the mouse, listening for peaks, and dialing in filters while listening gives me a much flatter response. It must be my ears, because the sweeps may show dips and peaks but I think the response my ears pick up is more important.


Great point. If you let REW set the filters for you it will produce a very nice flat response...but your ears perceive things differently based on the room - hence the infamous "room curve". By setting the filters by hand such that a sweep sounds flat to your ears accomplishes the same thing as adding a room curve correction to an otherwise flat system. Doing it by ear takes a two step process and makes it a single (though slightly tedious) step.

And after all, what matters other than what you hear.

Cheers,
Mark


----------

